# Bringing alcohol over



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all,

Just reading the limits to bringing alcohol over. Read that you can bring it over as long as you accompany it...we were wondering how this works if we want to ship it over....we have some part used spirits and some unopened spirits too...we also have some bottles of champagne having only just got married...just wondering if there are any different rules in terms of limits and how we accompany it?!!

We are just working out what we can bring and what we cannot - and whether we'll be throwing a party before we go to get rid of it all!!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Throw a party... I wouldn't both shipping it, except maybe one champagne bottle from the wedding for first anniversay.


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Throw a party... I wouldn't both shipping it, except maybe one champagne bottle from the wedding for first anniversay.


Thanks G-Mo...only reason we were thinking of bringing it was we heard its a lot more expensive in nz. Although we don't drink a lot we do have some lovely whiskey bottles that haven't been opened yet bought as presents etc!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

hopers7

Post me over the Whisky and I will save it for you, but I will need to taste
it, I would not want you getting poisoned.


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Higgy said:


> hopers7
> 
> Post me over the Whisky and I will save it for you, but I will need to taste
> it, I would not want you getting poisoned.


 lol, erm....will think about it haha!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

hopers7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just reading the limits to bringing alcohol over. Read that you can bring it over as long as you accompany it...we were wondering how this works if we want to ship it over....we have some part used spirits and some unopened spirits too...we also have some bottles of champagne having only just got married...just wondering if there are any different rules in terms of limits and how we accompany it?!!
> 
> ...


Hi hopers7,

Yeah you are only allowed to bring in the amounts specified for importing liquor and smokes which you have probably read.
Not allowed to put anything in the container as it could be seen as trying to bypass customs and paying duty etc.......but we took the chance and imported a couple of bottles of vodka & champagne we had left which we didn't want to give away but didn't want to lug around with us on the journey. Luckily NZ customs didn't check our inventory or the container. 
We didn't bring anything into NZ personally when we arrived & I expect we were under the import limit anyway with the liquor in the container but by rights it was naughty of us as we weren't with the liquor when it arrived - slappy hands!!!


----------

